# Boeing test-flies another maritime surveillance aircraft



## cupper (7 Mar 2014)

*Boeing test-flies another maritime surveillance aircraft*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57619957-76/boeing-test-flies-another-maritime-surveillance-aircraft/

It's not just the P-8A Poseidon that's keeping Boeing busy. The defense giant also has plans to put some of that technology into a modified Challenger business jet.



> Boeing has another oceangoing patrol airplane up its sleeve.
> 
> The defense contractor this week said that its descriptively named Maritime Surveillance Aircraft demonstrator recently made its first flight, a four-hour test of airworthiness from Pearson International Airport in Toronto. The next two months will bring additional airworthiness tests.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2014)

And it already has the correct colours for Mr. Harper. ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Mar 2014)

Why waste the money on that lil thing?   ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Mar 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why waste the money on that lil thing?   ;D



Say you were a small country that had no need for a big honkin' P-8, something like the MSA might fit right in. 

One link removed as per site guidelines.

 Boeing Unveils New Maritime Surveillance Aircraft


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Mar 2014)

I guess they could see something happening with it, but just not be able to *do* anything about it.   

Kinda like going to the range with no rounds.   ;D


----------



## Zoomie (8 Mar 2014)

To be fair - it's not an MPA - it's another ISR platform designed for maritime ops.  Plenty of value in detection and intelligence.  Sub-surface only really accounts for a small part of the maritime environment. (MPA is excels here)  Against a surface threat the P3C or Challenger 604 would be equally valuable. (ie telling higher what is going on).


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Mar 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess they could see something happening with it, but just not be able to *do* anything about it.
> 
> Kinda like going to the range with no rounds.   ;D



I think I saw in one of the articles read the aircraft can be fitted with pylons for weapons.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Mar 2014)

So can the '140, and that's never been done (to date), so I kind of disregard that aspect a little (from the Cdn perspective).

If it *can*, that means it will likely carry less fuel/be heavier, with more drag due to external ord, reduced ranges, etc.  I didn't look at spec's but would be curious to see what the data is.


----------

